# Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €



## Stipp-Man (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Stippfans,

ich bin eigentlich noch relativ NEU beim Stippfischen unterwegs, d. h. ich angele seit ca. 2 Jahren mit der Stippe, habe im Moment eine 7 m Mosella Rute. Bin eigentlich relativ zufrieden damit, wollte mir jedoch speziell für die Stillwasser-Fischerei ne 11 m Rute zulegen, bin mir aber nicht so wirklich sicher was da was anständiges ist und im oben genannten Preisniveau liegt. Wichtig ist mir dabei dass sie nicht zu kopflastig ist, nicht allzuschwer, mit evtl. Karpfenkit. Momentan fange ich mit meiner alten Rute vor allem Rotaugen, Schleien, Brasen. Doch die neue sollte evtl. auch mal nen Karpfen oder ne anständige Forelle halten können.

Wär nett von Euch, wenn ihr mir ein paar Eurer Erfahrungen bezgl. diverser Stippruten mitteilen könntet.
Was ich mir bisher rausgesucht hatte waren die 
Team Mosella MIP Club No Limit 
Pole XT 750 SET bestehend aus: 
MIP club No Limit XT 750  11,00 Meter 
2 Kits 2 Teile 2,85m 
1 Kit  5 Teile 5,25m
für 299 €

und die 
COLMIC Kopfrute/ Stipprute Nuclear 050 11,50m 
für 250 €.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Tipps und Anregungen.

LG Chriss


----------



## Merlin (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Guck dir mal die Thallium Force 11m vom Browning an.


----------



## Stipp-Man (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

naja... mit Browning hab ich bisher eher noch keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht, deswegen kommt die für mich weniger in Frage. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tip !!!


----------



## Thorben93 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Colmic Rk 120,..ist Top, wollte sie mir auch erst kaufen, aber dann habe ich mir eine Browning Titan Z3 13m geholt, weil ich lieber 13 m habe, als wenn ich nicht weiter als 11m raus komme,..aber hatte die Rk 120 in der Hand, schön leicht,..schön schlank,..und wird auch einen Satzkarpfen oder Forellen halten können,..lieg preislich bei 240€,..deshalb empfehle ich dir die Colmic Rk 120:m

Die Mosella sollen weich sein, und hängen, aber hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand,..also kann ich es nicht genau Sagen, aber würd eher Colmic nehmen, die sind schon ihr Geld wert,..


----------



## Stipp-Man (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

okay... gibts denn für die Colmic auch verschidene Kits wie für die Mosella? Weil wie bereits erwähnt hab ich ne 7 m Mosella M.IP Club und find jetzt nicht dass die besonders viel durchhängt, vor allem Gewicht von 450 g und preislich ca. 150 € waren da schon in Ordnung!
Muss mir die 11 m Rute denk ich mal anschauen...


----------



## Thorben93 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Habe was gefunden,..Das 4 Teilige Kit zur RK 120 kostet bei 90 euro rum,..Die Colmic Bom Carp ist auch gut,..die ist aber etwas teurer glaube ich, als die Rk 120,..


----------



## Stipp-Man (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Danke Dir Thorben, dass hat mich doch ein Stückchen weiter gebracht. Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja mal die Links zu der Carp Bomb bzw. dem Kit online stellen.
Wenn nicht ist auch okay ;-)

Aber Danke für die Bemühungen...


----------



## Stipp-Man (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Wenn noch jemand was über die von mir oben genannten Ruten sagen kann wär echt top !!!
Oder auch gerne ein paar andere Anregungen !!!


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

hi

Ja für die Bomb Carp gibt es Kits.

Dann währe da noch die Atomic Carp und die 207 und 307 die zur zeit günstig Angeboten werden,Colmic ist die letzten Jahre Preisleistungs Sieger gewesen,und du kriegst auch für fast alles Ersatzteile wenn es nicht gerade 20 Jahre alt ist.

Also mit ner Atomic oder Bomb Carp,oder die gehobene Klasse um 500€ die 207 oder 307 mit diesen machst du nix falsch,stabile Poles die auch mal kleine Fehler verzeihen,robust stehen gut sind leuicht und ihr Geld wert.

Die Rk Serie ist mehr als Long Long Rute zu bezeichnen,man kann sie verkürzt fischen,sie wird aber sehr viel Long Long gefischt.

Wenn du also noch ein Cupping Kit haben willst und noch 1-2 ersatzkits 3 teilig 5 teilig......etc.dann biste mit ner Bomb Carp oder 207 oder 307 besser bedient wie mit der Rk Serie. 

lg


----------



## Stipp-Man (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

die bomb carp fand ich auch nicht schlecht.

Aber was würdet ihr davon halten, fand das Angebot auch Top:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Team-Mosella-M-I...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:0|293:2|294:30

schaut Euch das mal an und sagt mir bitte was Ihr von disem Set haltet.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Stipp-Man (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Was genau ist eigentlich ein Kupping-Kit???

Sorry, aber davon hab ich noch nix so wirklich gehört ;-)


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Preis ok austattung ok.

Aber mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen bin halt nen Colmic Vertreter

Polecup Cupping Kit =
Da kommt oben ein kleiner Becher ran womit du Maden Würmer etc.am angelplatz auskippen kannst,du führst ihn mit der Pole zum Platz und kippst aus. 

lg


----------



## Molke-Drink (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Ich hätte noch ne 11,50M Cormoran Explosion Carp ,gut erhalten und wenig gefischt bei interesse einfach ne PN#h


----------



## Thorben93 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Und wie hast du dich entschieden Stipp-Man,..? welche wird es, oder erst noch weiter überlegen?


----------



## Stipp-Man (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Hi,

hab mir die Mosella XT 750 mit 11m zugelegt, aber war ziemlich ernüchternd für mich. Bin mit der Rute bzw. der Hnadhabung nicht so zufrieden gewesen.

Daher bin ich mir sicher das eine Tele-Stipp zum Long-Long fischen für mich auf jeden Fall besser geeignet ist. Suche jetzt lieber eine 9m Tele-Stipp, möglichst leicht vom Gewicht her. Nur leider is da wenig zu finden. 

Also wer mir dazu einen Tip geben kann immer her damit !!! 


Danke


----------



## Tricast (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Ne 9 Meter Telestipp und dazu noch Leicht: Mein Tipp: Fleißig sparen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Stipp-Man (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ne 9 Meter Telestipp und dazu noch Leicht: Mein Tipp: Fleißig sparen.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz


 

Hi Heinz, hab denk ich was gefunden:

Ne Triana Fantastika 9m Tele für 229 €.

Frag mich halt ob ich für die auch noch irgendwoher ersatzteile bekomme weils ja ne italienische Firma ist und ich keine ahnung hab ob es da auch ein paar Vertriebspartner in Deutschland gibt???!!!

Weiss jemand was über Vertriebspartner in Deutschland oder die Marke an sich???


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Eigentlich eine renommierte italienische Firma die aber seit Jahren praktisch vom deutschen Markt verschwunden ist. Bei Bedarf könnte man es mal bei Ofenloch versuchen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thorben93 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Also hast du dir die Mosella Gekauft, und gemerkt das ist nichts dür dich?|kopfkrat,...Hoffentlich hast du dann nicht auch noch viel zu viel Für die Rute bezahlt,..


----------



## Stipp-Man (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

naja 250 € + 3 topkits und futteral...
aber wie gesagt wurde von mir nur ausgepackt aber nicht benutzt, werde sie daher die Woche wohl auf jeden Fall nochmal zurückgeben, hab ja Rechnung und somit 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht. Ist zwar schade aber eben leider nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Stipp-Man (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*



Tricast schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine renommierte italienische Firma die aber seit Jahren praktisch vom deutschen Markt verschwunden ist. Bei Bedarf könnte man es mal bei Ofenloch versuchen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 

Ja das hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen und musste auch festellen das Ofenloch die Zusammenarbeit mit triana bereits im jahr 2005 beendet hat.


----------



## Thorben93 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Achso, dann geht es ja noch, aber der Preis ist wirklich gut,...Die Rute kostet ja schon alleine 150€,...


----------



## Stipp-Man (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

ja, das war eigentlich wirklich okay.

Heinz und was hälst Du von der Lineaffe Anniversario 9m Telestipp für 159 € ???

Sind da eher Ersatzteile am Markt zu bekommen? Muss ehrlich sagen das mir diese Firma absolut kein Begriff ist und kann mir daher auch nix von der Qualität her vorstellen...

Sag mal was dazu ;-)


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Lineaffe ist ein sehr großer Hersteller itelienischer Hersteller von preiswerten Angelzubehör. Wie die Firma es mit Ersatzteilversorgung hält kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Stipp-Man (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Mhhh.. Hast du vielleicht schon mal eine gefischt oder kannst was zu dem Verarbeitung sagen, meine damit ob die vielleicht eher was für eine Saison ist und dann in die Tonne gekloppt werden muss oder was verhältnismäßig anständiges ist für 160 € ?! 
Kenne leider niemand der eine fischt deswegen hab ich keinen Plan...

Aber vielleicht weisst du ja was so um den preislichen Dreh rum, sollte wie gesagt ne 9m Tele-Stipp sein und vom Gewicht her eher nicht schwerer als ca.600 gr. sodass man sie auch noch relativ bequem fischen kann auch ohne Halter an der Kiepe.

Meine Fänge mit meiner jetzigen Stippe sind zu 90% bei uns am See, also Stillwasserfischer  und dort fange ich damit hauptsächlich große Rotaugen, Schleien und Brassen, Karpfen nicht, dafür muss die Rute also nicht ausgelegt sein.

Vielleicht weisst Du ja was...

Viele Grüße

Chriss


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Stipp-Man, tut mir Leid, ich bin nicht so der Gerätekatalogsammler und Kenner. Wenn wir was brauchen nehmen wir es in die Hand und entscheiden uns dann. Da wir nur "Stippen", haben wir fast alles und es wird nur öfter mal eine neue Kopfrute gekauft.
Und da ja in Bremen immer am ersten Sonntag im Märzdie Stippermesse ist, sitzen wir an der Quelle und können fast alles dort begutachten. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Jetzt mal eine Frage: Wenn Du fast nur am See angelst warum dann nicht mit einer Matchrute?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Stipp-Man (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Ja, das ist ne gute Frage Heinz...
Für mich ist es einfach viel angenehmer mit der Stipprute zu angeln und direkt auf jede kleine Bewegung die der Schwimmer macht reagieren zu können. Match ist zwar auch ganz okay, hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht mal halb so viel Spaß dabei wie beim Stippen. Leg zwar oft noch ne Match aus, aber eher so auf gut Glück, das heisst wenn was beisst ist ok wenn nicht aber auch nedd schlimm. Für mich ist das Stippen einfach die interessanteste Art des Fischens auf Friedfischen !!!


----------



## frank82 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Hallo Leute!

Ich will mir auch ne Kopfrute zulegen, da wir vom Verein aus regelmäßig stippen. Habe bisher immer mit der Matchrute geangelt. Ich suche ne Steckrute, die nicht länger als 10 m sein muss bis 350 Euro. Sie sollte vorallem leicht sein. Ich habe von der Colmic Bomb Carp und von der Rk 120 schon viel gutes gehört. Hat die schon jemand gefischt? Sind die Ruten schön leicht? Wo kann man die RK 120 überhaupt noch kaufen?

gruß Frank


----------



## henne77 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Zum Thema Telestippe könnt ich dir nen Tipp geben...
schau dir mal die Telestippen von Colmic an, die sind vom Preisleistungsverhältniss TOP!!
hab selber ne Colmic tls 2004 in 9m .. wiegt knapp 480gr
ld henne77


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Hallo,
also wenn du ne 9m telestipp möchtest, würd ich an deiner stelle ne 8m bolo holen weil du bei nem karpfen oder ner großen brasse dann noch schnurreserve hast!
und du kannst falls nötig weiter draußen fischen!
Manche bolo gibts auch in 9m!
Auch gute Bolos werfen leichte schwimmer im see!!!

MFG Eric


----------



## Stipp-Man (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*



henne77 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Telestippe könnt ich dir nen Tipp geben...
> schau dir mal die Telestippen von Colmic an, die sind vom Preisleistungsverhältniss TOP!!
> hab selber ne Colmic tls 2004 in 9m .. wiegt knapp 480gr
> ld henne77


 

Hi, danke für den Tip mit der Colmic. Hab mir ne 10m Colmic Charisma geholt. Hat gerade mal 600g und ist echt ziemlich robust und auch für größere Fische geeignet. Ist ein Top Teil und bin echt damit zufrieden !!!


----------



## Stipp-Man (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche 11m Stipprute, Preis bis ca. 300 €*

Das mit der Bolo ist auch ne gute Lösung... werd ich vielleicht mal als nächste Rute in Betracht ziehen...


----------

